# My endlers had babies!



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've just spotted some endler babies in my 8 gallon rimless! (This is the tank that I got from Corwin/Munster).

I have heard that endlers have many babies, but I've only had these endlers for 3 weeks or so and I'm pretty thrilled to see fry in the tank. They are very sweet.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats Maureen. Great news. Endlers are less prolific than guppies IME. But it's great when develop their colours. Have fun with them!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrates!!!!! Baby endlers are great food  hahah jking
do adult endlers eat their babys???


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Soon you will have millions!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

YAY!!!! that's fantastic!!! Congrats!

The f in fry stands for fun


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

That's great! Would love to see some pictures


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! They are SO cute! I've never seen endler babies before. Do you think that the cherry shrimp in their tank might eat them? I notice that the cherry shrimp are pretty active, climbing around in the water lettuce where the babies are hanging out. I can move the babies to another tank (if I can somehow catch them). 

What do you think? It doesn't look like the parents are interested in eating them. The babies are biggish for their little endler mouths.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. I have cherry's in with my betta fry. And chances are your live born fry are more developed than the betta's were. Cherry's aren't predators. I freaked out at first too but them I thought to myself that shrimp aren't predators they are scavengers. I've then watched the fry and shrimp live in peace side by side. Till the fry get big enough to eat the shrimp.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, Scholz! That's a relief. I don't know anything about shrimp. 

Do you think that the fry might get big enough to eat the shrimp? Have I created a fry-eat-shrimp world? 

The endler fry are very big compared to killifish fry in the next tank over.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, I second Scholz on this. I had both Endler and guppy fry with 2 inches long Amanos, and no problems whatsoever. I think the shrimps couldn't catch them even if they wanted to. But they likely don't want to anyway.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have only once seen a momma endler eat one baby, probably by mistake. Other than that they are never known to eat their fry, which is what makes them so prolific as opposed to guppies or other livebearers. If you want to be safe, provide some floating plants so the fry can hide in the roots (I find they like to hang around the surface til they get bigger)but I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL no i don't think you need to worry about those endlers eating any shrimp! : ) My female betta is a juvenile shrimp eating machine! I've got to move her into a bowl!



Morainy said:


> Thank you, Scholz! That's a relief. I don't know anything about shrimp.
> 
> Do you think that the fry might get big enough to eat the shrimp? Have I created a fry-eat-shrimp world?
> 
> The endler fry are very big compared to killifish fry in the next tank over.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, that's very good news. Thanks, Franck, Scholz, and Kelly528. I will just let them be. Kelly528, fortunately the tank is already almost completely covered by water lettuce. That plant multiplies like duckweed! I might have to take some of the water lettuce out just to make a space for the food...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Maureen.

Congrats!

My experience with fry and shrimp wasn't so promising. I got a plant from a LFS and a bunch of rainbow fish hatched out from the plant. I had CRS and cherries in that tank. My shrimp would hang upside down from the floating salvinia and pick off the tiny fry. Only one survived and I was able to raise it to adulthood. Shrimp are typically omnivorous in the wild, and if given the oppurtunity, will adopt the easiest feeding method. 

Endler fry should be OK. Just make sure that your filter intake is shrimp safe. You are welcome to have a pieceof Poret Foam from me if you like.

Warm Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Stuart,

That's a bit alarming -- because the cherry shrimp have moved up into the water lettuce and are hanging around upside down there, right where the endler fry seem to like to hang out. They are quite pretty there, but I should keep an eye on them.

I think that I could move the fry into another tank more easily than I could move the shrimp (I'm afraid of damaging their fragile legs) but I wonder if a move would stress them?

My filter is shrimp safe because I scavenged the foam end off of a sponge filter that Roli gave me awhile ago, so at this time I don't need the poret foam for protection on the intake tube in that particular tank. (I'd still like to come by for a piece of foam one day for my Liberty filter, though; the version that I got came with a biofilter and charcoal but not the optional foam insert and it's hard to find locally.)

I've put some algae wafer into the tank and so I hope that the shrimp find munching on wafers to be the easiest method. 



CRS Fan said:


> Hello Maureen.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz morainy!!! 
Baby fish are sooo cute!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, they are cute, Li$A. I owe my new baby endlers and baby killifish entirely to my membership in BCA, as BCA has caused me to vastly increase the numbers of fish and tanks I keep!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sadly, my endler babies have disappeared.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, they obviously like their new home you have provided! They are probably hiding in the plants tehy are so small that young.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for the fry being alright. I got some cherries from 2wheelsx2 and got a bonus of one baby endler in the mix. He is in a 10 gallon with cherries and amanos and was so small he was almost invisible when I noticed him. He is still there, now about 4 times the size and not once have the shrimp paid any attention to him.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Sadly, my endler babies have disappeared.


I Hope they are still in there! Would hate to have said they should be fine with the red cherries just have the shrimp turn my into a liar!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

the babies tend to hide and stay still, I had tons of babies but my canister filter sucked up alot, the strainer fell off....

I would be more worried about the shrimps getting eaten, endlers will rip up cherries!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for your help, everyone. The first couple of baby endlers I had disappeared for a couple of days and then suddenly there were at least 15 babies. Then, even more. 

At the same time, baby cherry shrimp started to appear everywhere.

I am concluding that the shrimp are not eating the endlers and the endlers are not eating the shrimp. Small shrimp seem to enjoy swimming with baby endlers, almost like they're schooling.

Seems like a happy grouping, for now!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Maureen 
You also have baby shrimpies?? 
Congratulations it is so exciting to find baby shrimps, mine are starting to have some and they are so teeny tiny.


----------

